# Samsung Galaxy S II Touchwiz Ice Cream Sandwich Port



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

saw a video of this running on the nexus s. just saying looks pretty sweet!


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

theres the video


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

